# Agregar un canal a la señal de TV por cable



## elsalta (Abr 4, 2009)

Hola a todos! Soy nuevo por acá. Me inscribí por que estoy tratando de averiguar qué necesito para hacer lo siguiente (si es posible hacerlo)

Quiero tomar la señal de cable, a la entrada de un edificio (empresa) y sumarle, agregarle una nueva señal. Es decir, supongamos que mi operador de cable tiene 50 canales, yo quiero sumarle el *"Canal 51"*. Canal por el que transmitiré información concerniente y de interes respecto de mi empresa (y solo dentro de la misma) desde un DVD.. PC o similar.
Mientras averiguo si esto puede llevarse a cabo de *forma legal*, quiero saber si es posible de *forma tecnica*. *Mi pregunta basicamente es si existe un mezclador, triple, zapata, sintonizador que me lo permita*, si puede elegir en Numero de Canal.. etc


----------



## francisco arsenio gomez m (Abr 8, 2009)

Hola, querido amigo.soy un profesor de electronica en medellin colombia.Lo que tienes que hacer es conseguir en el mercado un filtro, por ejemplo para el canal 7, este te bloquea ese canal de la señal y solo te deja los otros, es basicamente una bobina y un condensador sintonizados para bloquear ese canal, luego te conpras un mezclador de video que en colombia lo venden, a este le inyectas el video que deseas enviar y le metes la señal del cable.el te deja salir la señal por el canal (7) que seleccionaste y te lo mezcla con los otros que le estan entrando.buena suerte


----------



## elsalta (Abr 8, 2009)

muy buena respuesta, Gracias! Ahora, repregunto, en otros lugares me hablaron de utilizar un modulador.. en tu opinión es una solucion similar? Ya que mi intensión es, evitando cualquier tipo de compromiso legal, no tocar la señal del proveedor..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 8, 2009)

Si ElSalta , además del filtro que te dice Francisco para eliminar un canal , necesitás un modulador para convertir video en RF y montarla.

Para ir probando te puede servir el modulador que traian los viejos FamilyGames dentro , en general venían en una plaqueta separada , unida al resto por un cable cinta. Solo tienes que cortar ese cable y te queda un modulador independiente , magnífico porque tiene la entrada de alimentación y las entradas de audio y video y tu salida de RF , en general por canal 3 , 4 o 13.







Yo los he usado para conectarme con audio y video a aparatos que no tenían esas entradas y solo tenían entrada de antena , andan muy bién !

Suerte!


----------



## elsalta (Abr 8, 2009)

El Viejo y querido FamilyGame! que éxito! Gracias Dosmetros! Será cuestion de ir poniendo manos a la obra!


----------



## elsalta (Abr 9, 2009)

Muy bueno, muy bueno! Muchas gracias a todos, llego la hora de avanzar entonces! muchisimas gracias de verdad!


----------



## johnnytolengo (May 17, 2010)

hola ando buscando una solucion parecida pero la verdad no tengo idea de como hacerlo.

Necesito meter en la linea de tv de un hotel por ejemplo "canal 1" y utilizar ese canal para  por ejemplo una camara o para un output de una PC para mostrar informacion del hotel.


Como se podria hacer eso?


Gracias.


----------



## elbrujo (May 17, 2010)

elsalta dijo:


> Muy bueno, muy bueno! Muchas gracias a todos, llego la hora de avanzar entonces! muchisimas gracias de verdad!



Con respecto a lo legal, si la red del edificio la hizo/pago el consorcio, nadie puede decir nada al respecto. Si la red la instalo la empresa de cable, estarias invadiendo su espacio mas alla de que tu canal este fuera de banda de ellos.



johnnytolengo dijo:


> hola ando buscando una solucion parecida pero la verdad no tengo idea de como hacerlo.
> 
> Necesito meter en la linea de tv de un hotel por ejemplo "canal 1" y utilizar ese canal para  por ejemplo una camara o para un output de una PC para mostrar informacion del hotel.
> 
> ...



De la misma manera que se le indica al otro colega, el canal del modulador sera el numero que se vera en la red del hotel.


----------



## cesman castillo (Feb 19, 2018)

francisco arsenio gomez m dijo:


> Hola, querido amigo.soy un profesor de electronica en medellin colombia.Lo que tienes que hacer es conseguir en el mercado un filtro, por ejemplo para el canal 7, este te bloquea ese canal de la señal y solo te deja los otros, es basicamente una bobina y un condensador sintonizados para bloquear ese canal, luego te conpras un mezclador de video que en colombia lo venden, a este le inyectas el video que deseas enviar y le metes la señal del cable.el te deja salir la señal por el canal (7) que seleccionaste y te lo mezcla con los otros que le estan entrando.buena suerte


 
*H*abr*á* forma de elaborar ese filtro ya que lo necesito pero no *h*ay en mi país y estoy tratando de inyectar canal 95 y la empresa no tiene ninguno ahí


----------



## sergiot (Feb 20, 2018)

Si, hay forma, pero no es fácil lograr eliminar en forma limpia la señal deseada o la frecuencia correspondiente.

Con buenos componentes y con experiencia lo podes hacer sin problemas, podes empezar con cálculos de circuitos resonantes para aproximar los valores, después es cuestión de pruebas y ajustes, son filtros "T" en cascada para mejor el filtrado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2018)

Existen comenrcialmente esos moduladores y sus filtros :

https://electronica.mercadolibre.com.ar/modulador-canal-98-para-edificios


----------

